# when he hears its ringing



## johngiovanni

The context is the opening of a little story which I am writing using the "presente storico":
 "La campanella della scuola è grande e fatta di ottone.  Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando *sente il suo scampanio* improvviso e forte."
Is "scampiano" fine in this context, or would it sound odd after "campanella"?  Would "suono" be better?
I would be grateful for your suggestions.


----------



## Lorena1970

Io direi: "sente il suo scampanellare improvviso e forte"
"scampanio" non suona D) molto naturale qui.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks for the reply, Lorena.  I suppose I still have the same question, in that "scampanellare" is even more like "campanella", so I am wondering whether it would be fine from a stylistic point of view.


----------



## Lorena1970

Alternatively,  "scampanellio" would be better than "scampanio" in my view.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Lorena! I'm learning some new words!   Would "scampanellio" be appropriate for the sound of a large hand-held brass bell?  (And, in that case, would I use "campanella" in the first sentence?)


----------



## Lorena1970

Let's say something: the world "scampanellare" evokes something less pleasent than the world "scapanellio" does.
Both are appropriate for that school bell, but they conveys different emotions, so in my view, considering the text, "lo scampanellare" fits better in your story.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks once again, Lorena.  I'll go with "lo scampanellare" if it sounds fine after "campanella".


----------



## Lorena1970

The fact that "scampanellare" somewhat repeats the world "campanella" doesnt sound bad at all to me in this context.

PS: we generally use "scampanio" when refererred to large (and possibly grouped) bells, such as those of churches.


----------



## Alessandrino

Se sei alla ricerca di sinonimi, potresti prendere in considerazione _trillo_, _trillare_. O magari una perifrasi: _quando sente il suo suono irrompere improvviso e forte_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Il "trillo" è proprio di un campanello di bicicletta o di un campanello azionato elettricamente (tipo quello del telefono o del portone). Qui si parla di una "campana di ottone grande" (azionata manualmente ?):da un punto di vista stilistico, narrativo e realistico non credo che "trillo" si addica a questo oggetto!


----------



## Alessandrino

Non avevo fatto caso al dettaglio che fosse azionata manualmente. Più che alle dimensioni, il trillo rimanda all'alternanza veloce del suono (che è proprio della campanella della scuola, peraltro). Tuttavia, se la campanella è azionata a mano, dubito che riesca a "trillare".


----------



## Lorena1970

Non so se è azionata a mano - ho messo (?) - me lo ha fatto pensare la descrizione della campana. Jhongiovanni, come è questa campana...?


----------



## Alessandrino

Lorena1970 said:


> Non so se è azionata a mano - ho messo (?) - me lo ha fatto pensare la descrizione della campana. Jhongiovanni, come è questa campana...?


Al post #5 dice _hand-held_. Che addirittura mi fa pensare ad una di quelle campanelle (o campanacci) che si tengono in mano. Boh, comunque è difficile dare un suggerimento preciso senza sentire il suono...


----------



## johngiovanni

It was actually a very large handbell.  (It seemed very large to a young boy).  Since this is a story, it could be one of those bells which is fixed to a wall and is rung by someone manually, using a rope or chain - a "campanaccio"?


----------



## Lorena1970

That's what I imagined: so you described it and the general " atmosphere"very well!!! Definitely it cannot be "trillo"...!

edit: gosh! You mentioned it, so it wasn't my imagination. Anyway from the 1st post I imagined that kind of hand-held device!


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## NagiMahori

johngiovanni said:


> The context is the opening of a little story which I am writing using the "presente storico":
> "La campanella della scuola è grande e fatta di ottone. Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando *sente il suo scampanio* improvviso e forte."
> Is "scampiano" fine in this context, or would it sound odd after "campanella"? Would "suono" be better?
> I would be grateful for your suggestions.



Great conversation between you two I admit ; I would only like to point that SCAMPANIO implies negativity in the feeling of the boy that hears it, while SCAMPANELLIO implies joy (in my most humble opinion!)

I can say that I find SCAMPANIO, that usually will be odd, not "fuori luogo" here because of the style adopted.


----------



## johngiovanni

That's interesting, NagiMahori.  Although the boy (me!) is keen to go to school he "freezes" momentarily because he is worried about being late.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao 

I may be wrong, but to me: "scampanellio" is produced by a door bell (and similar bells) while "scampanio" is more related to bells (bell tower)  
Personally, I'd use "suono" for "campanella"


----------



## Gianfry

john, I think you should give us the whole sentence in English...
In the meanwhile, I vote "scampanìo". Otherwise: "i suoi rintocchi...".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gianfry,  

Ma "scampanìo" mi sa di campane che suonano a festa!   Sbaglio?


----------



## Gianfry

Anja.Ann said:


> Ma "scampanìo" mi sa di campane che suonano a festa!   Sbaglio?


Not necessarily, I think...
From Treccani:
*scampanìo* s. m. [der. di scampanare]. – Un suonare insistente e prolungato di campane.


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Not necessarily, I think...
> From Treccani:
> *scampanìo* s. m. [der. di scampanare]. – Un suonare insistente e prolungato *di campane*.


Come avevo scritto all'inizio, lo scampanio è in genere riferito a *gruppi di campane*, non evoca la campanella (per quanto grande ed azionata manualmente) della scuola. Io voto  per scampanio, non volermene...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma appunto, Gianfry  il Treccani fa riferimento alle campane dei campanili ... I think: "scampanìo"

EDIT
Peraltro, qui si parla di "suono" riferito a "campanella"


----------



## Gianfry

Anja.Ann said:


> Ma appunto, Gianfry  il Treccani fa riferimento alle campane dei campanili ... I think "scampanìo"


Scusa, ma dov'è che si parla di campanili?
@lorena: giuro che non te ne voglio


----------



## Anja.Ann

Qui, Gianfry: 

*scampanìo* s. m. [der. di scampanare]. – Un suonare insistente e prolungato di campane: _sente un altro s. più vicino_,_ anche quello a festa_ (Manzoni); _Lo s. d’un sabato giocondo Annuncia Pasqua con la Primavera_ (F. M. Martini).

Si parla di "campane" ... non di campanelle


----------



## Gianfry

Anja.Ann said:


> Si parla di "campane" ... non di campanelle


Sì, ok, campane l'avevo capito. Erano i campanili che mi lasciavano perplesso. Ma ovviamente sono impliciti nelle campane 
Ad ogni modo, è chiaro che "scampanìo" fa riferimento alle campane, non fosse altro per il fatto che esiste lo "scampanellìo" che richiama immediatamente le campanelle. Ma nel contesto (campanella grande, effetto di irrigidimento) mi sembra che renda meglio. Comunque, per taglliare la testa al toro, avevo pensato anche al classico "rintocchi"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Scusa, Gianfry  ma a scuola, alla fine delle lezioni, non dicevi "è suonata la campanella"? 
Perché non usare "suono" e lasciare lo scampanìo e il rintocco alle campane, lo scampanellìo ai campanelli, i trilli ai grilli?


----------



## Gianfry

Anja.Ann said:


> Scusa, Gianfry  ma a scuola, alla fine delle lezioni, non dicevi "è suonata la campanella"? No, in genere dicevo "'Ascia fa'!", che potremmo imperfettamente tradurre con "Alla buon'ora!"
> Perché non usare "suono" e lasciare lo scampanìo e il rintocco alle campane, lo scampanellìo ai campanelli, i trilli ai grilli?  As you like, anja, as you like...


----------



## Anja.Ann

"Ascia fa'!" Gianfry! 
Scherzo! Grazie per la pazienza invece!


----------



## Gianfry

Anja.Ann said:


> "'Ascia fa'!" [lascia fare] Gianfry!
> Scherzo! Grazie per la pazienza invece!


Ci mancherebbe, è sempre un piacere!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie per la precisazione! Che copierò ... "ascia fa'!"


----------



## Pat (√2)

> "La campanella della scuola è grande e fatta di ottone.  Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando *sente il suo scampanio* improvviso e forte."



E usando qualche piccolo accorgimento stilistico? A mio parere, è la posizione di "scampanio" (o sinonimi) all'interno della frase che è problematica.

Per esempio: "La campanella della scuola è grande e fatta di ottone. Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando sente, improvviso e forte, il suo scampanellare."

Oppure, visto che si può dire anche "campana della scuola" riferendosi a quel tipo di campanella:

"La campana della scuola è (non "grande": un altro aggettivo) e fatta di ottone. Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando sente, improvviso e forte, il suo scampanellare."


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Gianfry!  The whole English sentence would be "The little boy freezes when he hears its sudden, loud ringing."


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Per esempio: "La campanella della scuola è grande e fatta di ottone. Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando sente, improvviso e forte, il suo *scampanellare*." *Concordo*! E' dall'inizio che sostengo "*scampanellare"*...vedi post #2...!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao JohnGiovanni 

While waiting for Gianfry, I hope you won't mind ...  



> "The little boy freezes when he hears its sudden, loud ringing."



"Il ragazzino rimane paralizzato non appena ne sente il suono improvviso e forte."


----------



## NagiMahori

"La campanella della scuola è grande e fatta di ottone. Il ragazzino si irrigidisce quando *sente il suo scampanio* improvviso e forte"

Lasciala così, dai retta!


----------

